# quitar lo bailado / lo llorado



## Ludivine

Buenas tardes,


Aqui tienen la frase : ¿ Quién nos quita lo bailado? Nadie. El problema es que tampoco nadie nos quita lo llorado.

Para el contexto : se trata de la situación de la gente, que vive bajo el regimen comunista cubano.

Yo pensé en : Qui nous empêche d'être heureux? Personne. Le problème est que personne ne nous empêche non plus d'être malheureux.

Pero no me satisface mi solución así que si alguién tiene una idea...

Gracias, Ludi.

También pensé en : Qui nous prive de nos bons souvenirs? Personne. le problème est que personne non plus ne nous prive de nos mauvais souvenirs.


----------



## oxazol

No es exactamente eso. Se refiere a que nadie nos puede quitar lo que ya hemos vivido. Lo bailado se refiere a todo lo vivido que es positivo para nosotros. Lo llorado es lo vivido que es negativo para nosotros.
Se suele decir cuando tienes un problema como consecuencia de algo que has hecho y que no te arrepientes de hacer porque fue positivo para tí.

Imagina que has pasado un año en la universidad y en vez de estudiar te has dedicado a hacer fiestas todo el tiempo. Si alguien te reprocha que al final de curso no has pasado los exámenes tú puedes contestar: Sí, pero que me quiten lo bailado (Sí, pero nadie me puede quitar lo bailado) -> Es decir, que aunque no has pasado los exámenes te has divertido durante ese tiempo.


----------



## Ludivine

Merci!!

Alors peut-être je peux envisager : Qui nous retire les bons moments passés? Personne. Le problème est que personne non plus ne nous retire les mauvais.

Bof, c'est encore un peu bancal mais je crois qu'on s'en rapproche, ¿verdad?


Bonne soirée!


----------



## Lezert

Une autre idée, pour relancer la chose:
Nous ne sommes pas privés de danse, mais pas non plus de pleurs


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

La respuesta de Oxazol me parece muy pertinente, justa.

Es una frase popular en Cuba y la gente cuando no encuentra solucion a los problemas y que no tienen salida, suspiran y dicen: - *a mi que* *me quiten lo bailao. *Las personas de 40 anos o mas utilizan mucho esta frase.
(no puedo utilizar acentos con mi teclado)

En francés yo diria: _On peut tout m'enlever sauf mes souvenirs_, bien entendu, ni le bons ni le mauvais

hasta ahorita


----------



## Ludivine

Excellent!

Décidement je suis bien contente que tu te sois inscrite sur ce forum!
Merci beaucoup à tous!   Et à bientôt pour d'autres cubanismes!  

Ludi.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ludi,


Debo añadir que esta expresión no es un cubanismo. En España es de lo más corriente y es una expresión que me encanta.

Ce qui est pris, est pris... (hé, hé, hé...)


----------



## Ludivine

Gracias Gévy!

No conocía esta traducción!

Ludi.


----------



## Mana18

Hola! Quisiera saber como dice "quien te quita lo bailado" en frances. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## zazap

Yo conozco la expresión "Que me quiten lo bailado", me imagino que se trata de la misma, ¿no?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

zazap said:


> Yo conozco la expresión "Que me quiten lo bailado", me imagino que se trata de la misma, ¿no?


 
O "que te quiten lo bailado"; de todos modos, suele pronunciarse "baila*o*": jamás he oído a nadie pronunciar *bailado *con todas las letras en esta expresión, que me imagino que es de inspiración flamenquilla...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Bienvenida *Mana*!

Por estos lares peninsulares se dice como indica *zazap*.

Si bien la expresión española es muy gráfica, en francés, no lo es tanto: *c'est toujours ça de gagné.*

Me alegraré un montón si aparece otro equivalente.

EDIT: *Montse *tiene toda la razón; el problema es que si bien se dice *bailao*, se escribe *bailado* (no sé si me explico...)


----------



## grandluc

- c'est toujours ça de pris!


----------



## Marcelot

Añadiré algo: Yo siempre he oído "Quién te quita lo bailado" en Argentina.

Traductora: Un argentino nunca te diría "bailao" sino que pronunciaría "bailado" .

Lo acoto sobre todo para los que no son nativos .

Saludos .


----------



## malcom

Hola!

Me gusta esa expresion... me pueden dar un ejemplo de como se utiliza por favor?

PS: no se fijen en la falta de asentos, tengo el teclado francés y me resulta bastante incomodo para ponerlos (cuando no hago faltas, va sin decir)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Marcelot said:


> Añadiré algo: Yo siempre he oído "Quién te quita lo bailado" en Argentina.
> 
> Traductora: Un argentino nunca te diría "bailao" sino que pronunciaría "bailado" .
> 
> Lo acoto sobre todo para los que no son nativos .
> 
> Saludos .


 
Es que tanto a *Tradu* como a mí se nos pasó decir que donde *bailao* está muy divulgado es en España.

Quizá sea el momento de explicar que tras la transición española (finales de los '70) surgió la moda de sustituir en la lengua hablada las terminaciones *ado* por *ao*. Empezaron los políticos progresistas (el *senao*) y siguieron los periodistas. Como digo, hoy en día, esta deformación está bastante divulgada.



malcom said:


> Hola!
> 
> Me gusta esa expresion... me pueden dar un ejemplo de como se utiliza por favor?
> 
> PS: no se fijen en la falta de asentos, tengo el teclado francés y me resulta bastante incomodo para ponerlos (cuando no hago faltas, va sin decir)


 
¡Hola *malcom*! Bienvenido/a.

- Por fin se casó Juan.
- Con lo que le gustaba la juerga. Ahora deberá moderarse.
- Sí, pero que le quiten lo "bailao".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


Víctor Pérez said:


> - Por fin se casó Juan.
> - Con lo que le gustaba la juerga. Ahora deberá moderarse.
> - Sí, pero que le quiten lo "bailao".


Pour cet exemple :
- Mais au moins il aura "vécu" !
(Adaptation de "Au moins j'aurai vécu" de Audiard dans Les Barbouzes)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Ludivine

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## seba_salta

En Argentina tambien usamos mucho esa frase. No conozco su origen pero forma parte de una canción muy conocida de la "Mona" Jimenez, la cancion se llama "Fernet con Coca":

...por eso yo me tomo, tomo un fernet con coca
*quien me quita lo bailado*
si el fernet no es nada malo...

 Entiendo que la traducción más correcta en este contexto, es: *c'est toujours ça de gagné *como dice Victor Perez.

Saludos, Sebastián


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Oído ayer en C'est dans l'air que podría corresponder en ciertos casos:
- Oui mais... qu'est-ce qu'on a rigolé !

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alphoger

De façon générale, on peut entendre en France,

"toujours ça de pris !"

"ça, on ne me l'enlèvera pas" - "ça on ne nous l'enlèvera pas"


----------

